# My tank setup



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Well, the 20H is up and running at school again! With a few changes, due to 'Bastard' the pleco.

Before....
View attachment 75353


....NOW
View attachment 75354


Please excuse the ugly background. as you can see from the first picture it mellows out as the tannins in the wood turn the water more yellow.

Well... what do you think? Other than the fact that this pleco is a total HOMEWRECKER... any suggestions as to what I can put in there he won't find tasty? (he REALLY loves bannana plants, some sort of branching sword I had, and melon swords)


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Sweet, I like it!!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I actually like the less cluttered look more.... Why not try getting rid of the pleco other than just trying plants to see if he wont eat them?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I liked the first pic more too


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Personally I don't mind a tattered look either, as long as it's not too bad: your tank wasn't that bad before, but the remodelled set-up looks nice as well.

As far as plants go, you could try Java Fern/Moss (which is bitter/mildly toxic), Vallisneria (not strong enough the hold the pleco's weight), and perhaps Anubias (tough leafs: of all my pleco's only one, a Blue Fin Panaque, ate it). Cryptocorynes may work as well (my Blue Fin Panaque never touched it, but some others did).


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Personally I don't mind a tattered look either, as long as it's not too bad: your tank wasn't that bad before, but the remodelled set-up looks nice as well.
> 
> As far as plants go, you could try Java Fern/Moss (which is bitter/mildly toxic), Vallisneria (not strong enough the hold the pleco's weight), and perhaps Anubias (tough leafs: of all my pleco's only one, a Blue Fin Panaque, ate it). Cryptocorynes may work as well (my Blue Fin Panaque never touched it, but some others did).
> [snapback]1181505[/snapback]​


i've got both java fern and moss.... and yes, he hasn't touched those yet. but believe it or not he nibbled my curly and regular vals down to about 2"!

my other 2 crypts, dwarf green wendtii and red wendtii also survived.

i guess i'll just be keeping a low level plant tank. at least the driftwood adds SOME height now that the vals and branching fern have been reduced/decimated.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> but believe it or not he nibbled my curly and regular vals down to about 2"![snapback]1181697[/snapback]​


Seems like you got an Einstein pleco that started eating near the roots - luckily mine never figured out that that is the way to chew down Vallis









If you're looking for some taller background plants, I'd look around for Anubias - there are lots of different species, some growing quite tall (16-20").


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > but believe it or not he nibbled my curly and regular vals down to about 2"![snapback]1181697[/snapback]​
> ...


figures... i name him bastard and i should have named him plato or something.

i'll look for some of those... the tank is 18" tall so i really need the height, otherwise it looks just weird. plus the guppies (damn them all) like floaty plants for their fry.


----------

